# The Dangers of Drinking and Broomstick Riding Cannot Be Overstated!



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)




----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

ROFLMA. That's great!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG, that's too good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's pretty damn funny


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha! That's hilarious!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't see a bottle in her hand. Are you sure the witch was drinking?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I bet she has Eagle Insurnace.(probably just a Chicago thing sorry)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL, Spooky1 good point.

Great photo.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I love it. Looks great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lolkin: ROFLMAO!


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

I appreciate the the damage you gave your car for our amusement.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love it!!!!


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

That is damn funny!!!!


----------

